# 2018 Hatchback rear bumper guard



## damnir (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi, new owner here, hoping to learn and contribute to the forum over the next few years!

Has anyone come up with a solution to add a cover or sill plate guard to work with the hatch handle groove on top of the rear bumper?
I know it's just a matter of time before something gouges and splits the paint.

I've searched high and low, but see only sedan models or overseas hatch covers listed (without the groove).

Cheers!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

I am a Gen I owner - so no help here, but don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

